# CMS 2016 Drug Testing Code Changes



## dwaldman

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica.../Downloads/Clinical-Lab-Codes-for-CY-2016.pdf


Clinical Laboratory Fee Schedule (CLFS) 
Annual Laboratory Public Meeting 
Calendar Year 2016 Updates 
July 16, 2015



A. Drug Testing: 
In the 2015 clinical laboratory fee schedule final determinations file, we decided to not pay for new CPT codes for drugs of abuse testing. We stated our concern about the potential for overpayment when billing for each individual drug test rather than a single code that pays the same amount regardless of the number of drugs that are being tested. Therefore, we delayed pricing for these codes to allow additional time to study the issue. However, we agreed with commenters that this policy would leave insufficient codes available to bill for drugs of abuse testing. For that reason, we maintained the 2014 status quo for 2015 by creating alphanumeric G codes to replace the 2014 CPT codes that were deleted for 2015. For 2015, providers are using these G codes in the same manner in which they used the corresponding CPT codes for 2014. 
In addition, for some of the drugs of abuse testing codes, the AMA CPT did not delete the 2014 code numbers, but revised the instructions or code descriptors in the 2015 CPT Manual. Following these instructions would have left providers without billing options. Thus, we also instructed the public to use these G- codes exactly as they used them for 2014, regardless of the 2015 instruction or code descriptor changes. 

After further consideration of this issue, several meetings with the public, and in consultation with the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration (SAMHSA) and the Office of National Drug Control Policy, we are proposing to modify that policy as follows: 
1. Delete the following G- codes: 

G0431 
G0434 
G6030 through G6058 (28 codes) 
2. Continue to not recognize the following CPT codes: 

80300 through 80377 (64 codes) 
3. Create two G-codes to be priced at this meeting: 

GXXX1, GXXX2 
B. Code List 

Please note that this listing includes the most recent codes provided by the American Medical Association (AMA), and that it is subject to change. Any changes will be updated as they occur. 
New Test Codes


Drug Test Assays 
GXXX1 Drug screen, any number of drugs or drug classes, any procedure(s)/methodology(ies), any source(s), per day 

GXXX2 Drug test(s) (confirmatory and/or definitive, qualitative and quantitative), any number of drugs or drug classes, any procedure(s)/methodology(ies), any source(s), includes sample validation, per day.



Below is from a pathology news site describing their response to these proposed changes.

http://pathologyblawg.com/pathology...-drug-testing-should-not-reduced-single-code/



2016 Clinical Laboratory Fee Schedule: Why Quantitative Drug Testing Should Not be Reduced to a Single Code
On July 16th, the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) will be hosting the Clinical Laboratory Fee Schedule Annual Public Meeting in Baltimore. The meeting is intended to provide the general public with an opportunity to make recommendations on CMS? proposal to modify certain CPT codes relating to drug testing. Specifically, CMS is considering creating a single G-code (?GXXX2?) for confirmatory drugs tests in order to pay clinical laboratories the same amount for drug tests irrespective of the number of drugs or classes of drugs actually tested. The purpose of this article is to argue that CMS? proposal is misguided.
Background
In the 2015 clinical laboratory fee schedule final determinations file, CMS decided to not pay for 64 CPT codes for drugs of abuse testing (e.g., 80353 ? cocaine). However, they effectively replaced these codes by creating alphanumeric G-codes (e.g., G6044 ? cocaine) to replace the 2014 codes that were deleted for 2015.  In effect, CMS used these temporary codes to maintain the status quo to allow additional time to study the issue.
CMS? recent proposal to move to a single code is, in their own words, an attempt to curb ?the potential for overpayment.?1  To be sure, quantitative (or sometimes referred to as ?confirmatory?) drug testing can be a lucrative business for many. Indeed, as the Wall Street Journal pointed out in November of last year, high-complexity drug testing payments from Medicare soared to $612 million over six years.2  And, it is well known that independent clinical laboratories as well as ?in-office? laboratories3 can often receive reimbursements as high as $1000 per specimen tested (although reimbursements from Medicare are typically much lower).  But what analysts often fail to take into account is that the rise in payments for these tests is not merely due to the fact that the current fee schedule allows laboratories to receive payment for each individual substance for which they test.
The apparent burst in payments for confirmatory testing directly correlates to our nation?s drug overdose epidemic, and reflects the costs incurred by clinical laboratories to perform these types of tests. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (?CDC?) estimates that 15,000 people die every year in this country from overdoses involving opioid or narcotic pain relievers. More recently, U.S. health officials have raised serious concerns over the increase in heroin use and overdoses stemming from the use of prescription pain medication. A 2014 CDC study showed that between 2009 and 2012, there was a 74 percent increase in the number of people using heroin, and that about three out of four new heroin users began by using prescription pain medications.4 Indeed, some states, such as Georgia, have implemented laws requiring physicians to adopt random drug monitoring measures when certain controlled substances, such as oxycodone, are prescribed for patients suffering from non-terminal, chronic pain.5
Based on our experience in the industry, we know first-hand how expensive it is to develop and operate a clinical laboratory. Clinical laboratories often make initial capital expenditures in the seven figures.  Confirmatory testing is almost exclusively performed on LC-MS equipment, which can cost approximately half a million dollars per machine.  In addition, clinical laboratories providing quantitative testing can spend millions of dollars on hiring the right personnel (e.g. pathologists, data analysts, technicians), obtaining requisite licensing and accreditation, and developing (often in-house) the necessary instrument testing methodologies to operate the LC-MS equipment properly.  To make matters more challenging, in today?s market many newer clinical laboratories fail to obtain in-network participation status with large private healthcare insurers and are thus often forced to eat their costs for many of the tests they render.
The Problem with CMS? Approach
CMS? recent approach is misguided for one principal reason: a single CPT code creates a substantial financial incentive for laboratories to test fewer drugs and thus more drugs will likely go undetected.  If a laboratory is to receive the same amount for testing one analyte as it would for testing a comprehensive panel, what incentive ? other than, perhaps, satisfying the wishes of the ordering physician ? does it have to commit to the latter? Testing more substances is more costly for a laboratory, especially from a methodology development standpoint. Laboratories make significant investments to update their instrument methodologies in order to test ever-evolving synthetic and pharmaceutical drugs. This seeming moral hazard is even heightened in the in-office laboratory context where providers have the opportunity to refer patients within their own practice.  Providers will be faced with the ethical dilemma of choosing between providing comprehensive drug monitoring regimens, on the one hand, and saving money by testing for fewer substances, on the other.  It is important to emphasize that the incentive to test fewer substances would presumably exist irrespective of the amount Medicare ultimately reimburses under the single CPT code. Assuming we are correct in arguing that a single CPT code will lead to more drugs going undetected, CMS needs to seriously question whether its proposal will undermine the medical community?s efforts to adequately monitor substance abuse and diversion, particularly at a time when we are seeing significant improvements in patient outcomes with drug monitoring through comprehensive quantitative drug profiles.
Less Restrictive Alternatives 
We applaud CMS? attempt to redress the concern of overpayment for confirmatory testing. There are, however, more reasonable and less restrictive alternatives for CMS to adopt. For one, CMS should strongly consider refocusing its attention to the decision-making aspect of confirmatory testing.   By this we mean CMS may be better served to adopt additional coverage policies to ensure that providers are ordering only medically necessary tests  (i.e. the right number of tests are being ordered under the right circumstances based on patient presentment, history of drug abuse, and the like).  This can be effectuated through the promulgation of additional national coverage and local coverage determinations. For example, Palmetto GBA, a Medicare Administrative Contractor based in the Southeast, has published a local coverage determination (LCD 35105: Controlled Substance Monitoring and Drugs of Abuse Testing) that considerably narrows the criterion necessary to establish medical necessary for quantitative testing.  Along the same lines, CMS can presumably do more to incentivize laboratories to implement compliance programs that adopt test utilization monitoring to determine whether physicians are being encouraged to order medically unnecessary tests.  While the Office of Inspector General (OIG) of the Department of Health and Human Services, the entity tasked with enforcing the federal anti-kickback statute (42 U.S.C. ? 1320a-7b, et seq.), made mention of test utilization monitoring in its Compliance Program Guidance for Clinical Laboratories in 19986, we are aware of no further regulatory guidance or commentary on this subject matter.  Finally, while not ideal, we believe the disincentive to test for more substances may be mitigated if CMS were to adopt either of the following alternatives: (1) a tiered billing approach whereby a limited number of CPT codes (e.g., 3 or 4) are used, depending on the number of analytes (or even classes of drugs) that are tested or (2) a cut-off billing approach whereby each individual test correlates to a separate code only up to a certain number of drugs, above which, a single code is used.
Quantitative drug testing, and the billing policies relating thereto, have the potential to substantially impact therapeutic regimens and patient outcomes. We will, on behalf of our clients, be voicing concerns with CMS? proposal to adopt a single CPT code for confirmatory drug testing at the July 16th meeting.  We hope our suggestions ultimately facilitate a more critical analysis of billing for confirmatory drug testing.


----------



## dwaldman

Some new considerations since July for the drug testing HCPCS codes for 2016 for CMS reporting.


https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...CY2016-Preliminary-Payment-Determinations.pdf

After further consideration of this issue, several meetings with the public, and in consultation with the advisory panel on clinical diagnostic laboratory tests (established under the PAMA), the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration (SAMHSA) and the Office ofNational Drug Control Policy, we are proposing to modify our proposal for coding and payment of drugs of abuse testing as follows:
1. Delete the following G-codes:
a. G0431, G0434
b. HCPCS codes G6030 through G6058
2. Continue to not recognize the AMA CPT codes 80300 ? 80377
3. For presumptive testing, create three G codes:
Code: GXXX1 (Drug tests(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures, (eg immunoassay) capable of being read by direct optical observation only (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service)
Commenter Recommendations: Not recommended by Commenters.
Panel Recommendation: No recommendation although one member suggested this option outside of the public meeting.
CMS Recommendation: 0.5 TIMES G0434: Drug screen, other than chromatographic; any number of drug classes, by Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments (CLIA) waived test or moderate complexity test, per patient encounter

Rationale: GXXX1 & GXXX2 split the current G0434 into direct optical reading and instrument assisted optical reading. G0434 is priced to cover the instrument assisted reading. GXXX1 is only direct reading of cups/dipsticks and we believe 50% of the current code recognizes the resources required.

Code: GXXX2 (Drug tests(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures, (eg immunoassay) read by instrument-assisted direct optical observation (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service)
Commenter Recommendations: G0434: Drug screen, other than chromatographic; any number of drug classes, by Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments (CLIA) waived test or moderate complexity test, per patient encounter
Panel Recommendation: G0434: Drug screen, other than chromatographic; any number of drug classes, by Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments (CLIA) waived test or moderate complexity test, per patient encounter
CMS Recommendation: G0434.
Rationale: Since the code descriptor now no longer includes cups/dipsticks, it legitimately represents the work envisioned in G0434.
Code: GXXX3 (Drug tests(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures by instrumented chemistry analyzers utilizing immunoassay, enzyme assay, TOF, MALDI, LDTD, DESI, DART, GHPC, GC mass spectrometry), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service)
Commenter Recommendations: G0431: Drug screen, qualitative; multiple drug classes by high complexity test method (e.g., immunoassay, enzyme assay), per patient encounter
Panel Recommendation: G0431: Drug screen, qualitative; multiple drug classes by high complexity test method (e.g., immunoassay, enzyme assay), per patient encounter
CMS Recommendation: 3 TIMES G0434.
Rationale: The services in G0434 typically can only perform 10-15 tests. The more sophisticated machines in this code can perform 2-4 TIMES the number of tests. We believe crosswalking to 3 TIMES the current code appropriately recognizes the work involved.

4. For definitive drug testing, create four tiered G codes:
Code: GYYY1 (Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (eg, IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (eg, alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 1-7 drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed)

Commenter Recommendations: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase), and bill separately

CMS Recommendation: 2 TIMES 82542 PLUS 5 TIMES 82542 TIMES 0.10

Rationale: When the AMA CPT created the new AMA CPT drug testing codes for CY 2015, it created families of codes, many with three tiers with a typical pattern of 1-2 tests in the first tier, 3-4 tests in the second tier and 5 or more tests in the third tier. CMS received public recommendations in 2014 for these codes. In every family, the recommendations established a crosswalk for the base code and then recommended a price for the 2nd tier at 1.1 TIMES base code and 1.2 TIMES base code for the third tier. Essentially, this represents a 10% increase over the base code for each additional 2 tests. We used this process for pricing these tiered G codes. We accepted the recommended crosswalk of 82542 but modified the multiples of that CPT code based on the CY 2014 Annual Lab Meeting recommendations. We crosswalk the first two codes at 100% and the remaining codes in that tier at 10%. Since the fourth tier does not have a maximum number of tests, we selected 50 tests as that is in the middle of the range of the number of tests that many commenters suggested would be in the top tier.

Code: GYYY2 (Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (eg, IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (eg, alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 8-14 drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed)
Commenter Recommendations: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase) TIMES 8.

Panel Recommendation: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase) TIMES 8.

CMS Recommendation: 2 TIMES 82542 PLUS 12 TIMES 82542 TIMES 0.10
Rationale: When the AMA CPT created the new AMA CPT drug testing codes for CY 2015, it created families of codes, many with three tiers with a typical pattern of 1-2 tests in the first tier, 3-4 tests in the second tier and 5 or more tests in the third tier. CMS received public recommendations in 2014 for these codes. In every family, the recommendations established a crosswalk for the base code and then recommended a price for the 2nd tier at 1.1 TIMES basecode and 1.2 TIMES base code for the third tier. Essentially, this represents a 10% increase over the base code for each additional 2 tests. We used this process for pricing these tiered G codes. We accepted the recommended crosswalk of 82542 but modified the multiples of that CPT code based on the CY 2014 Annual Lab Meeting recommendations. We crosswalk the first two codes at 100% and the remaining codes in that tier at 10%. Since the fourth tier does not have a maximum number of tests, we selected 50 tests as that is in the middle of the range of the number of tests that many commenters suggested would be in the top tier.
Code: GYYY3 (Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (eg, IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (eg, alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 15-34 drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed)
Commenter Recommendations: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase) TIMES 8, PLUS (82542 TIMES 8 TIMES 0.25).
Panel Recommendation: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase) TIMES 8, PLUS (82542 TIMES 8 TIMES 0.25).

CMS Recommendation: 2 TIMES 82542 PLUS 32 TIMES 82542 TIMES 0.10

Rationale: When the AMA CPT created the new AMA CPT drug testing codes for CY 2015, it created families of codes, many with three tiers with a typical pattern of 1-2 tests in the first tier, 3-4 tests in the second tier and 5 or more tests in the third tier. CMS received public recommendations in 2014 for these codes. In every family, the recommendations established a crosswalk for the base code and then recommended a price for the 2nd tier at 1.1 TIMES base code and 1.2 TIMES base code for the third tier. Essentially, this represents a 10% increase over the base code for each additional 2 tests. We used this process for pricing these tiered G codes. We accepted the recommended crosswalk of 82542 but modified the multiples of that CPT code based on the CY 2014 Annual Lab Meeting recommendations. We crosswalk the first two codes at 100% and the remaining codes in that tier at 10%. Since the fourth tier does not have a maximum number of tests, we selected 50 tests as that is in the middle of the range of the number of tests that many commenters suggested would be in the top tier.

Code: GYYY4 (Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers),


This information has not been publicly disclosed and may be privileged and confidential. It is for internal government use only
and must not be disseminated, distributed, or copied to persons not authorized to receive the information. Unauthorized
disclosure may result in prosecution to the full extent of the law.
including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (eg, IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (eg, alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 35 or more drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed)

Commenter Recommendations: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase) TIMES 8, PLUS (82542 TIMES 16 TIMES 0.25).

Panel Recommendation: Crosswalk to 82542: (Column chromatography/mass spectrometry (eg, GC/MS, or HPLC/MS), non-drug analyte not elsewhere specified; quantitative, single stationary and mobile phase) TIMES 8, PLUS (82542 TIMES 16 TIMES 0.25).

CMS Recommendation: 2 TIMES 82542 PLUS 48 TIMES 82542 TIMES 0.10

Rationale: When the AMA CPT created the new AMA CPT drug testing codes for CY 2015, it created families of codes, many with three tiers with a typical pattern of 1-2 tests in the first tier, 3-4 tests in the second tier and 5 or more tests in the third tier. CMS received public recommendations in 2014 for these codes. In every family, the recommendations established a crosswalk for the base code and then recommended a price for the 2nd tier at 1.1 TIMES base code and 1.2 TIMES base code for the third tier. Essentially, this represents a 10% increase over the base code for each additional 2 tests. We used this process for pricing these tiered G codes. We accepted the recommended crosswalk of 82542 but modified the multiples of that CPT code based on the CY 2014 Annual Lab Meeting recommendations. We crosswalk the first two codes at 100% and the remaining codes in that tier at 10%. Since the fourth tier does not have a maximum number of tests, we selected 50 tests as that is in the middle of the range of the number of tests that many commenters suggested would be in the top tier.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

So we can no longer bill G0431 as of 1/1/16?  And are we going back to the 8 codes?


----------



## CodingKing

Melissa Harris CPC said:


> So we can no longer bill G0431 as of 1/1/16?  And are we going back to the 8 codes?



The following are being deleted G0431, G0434, G6030-G6058

presumptive testing (screening) new codes G0477-G0479

definitive testing (diagnostic) new codes G0480-G0483

Definitive will be a single code reported based on number of drug classes including metabolite(s)

G0480 1-7
G0481 8-14
G0482 14-21
G0483 22+


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

Okay Thank You.  Do we know when they are going to come out with fee schedules for the new codes?  

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## dwaldman

Melissa,
The below link has the 2016 fee schedule for the new codes.


https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/ClinicalLabFeeSched/clinlab.html

https://www.aapc.com/blog/32826-cms-releases-2016-hcpcs-corrections/

G0477 l Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures, (e.g., immunoassay) capable of being read by direct optical observation only (e.g., dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 

G0478  Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures, (e.g., immunoassay) read by instrument-assisted direct optical observation (e.g., dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 

G0479 Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures by instrumented chemistry analyzers utilizing immunoassay, enzyme assay, TOF, MALDI, LDTD, DESI, DART, GHPC, GC mass spectrometry), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 

G0480 Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (e.g., IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (e.g., alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 1-7 drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed 

G0481 Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (e.g., IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (e.g., alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 8-14 drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed 

G0482  Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (e.g., IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (e.g., alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 15-21 drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed 

G0483  Drug test(s), definitive, utilizing drug identification methods able to identify individual drugs and distinguish between structural isomers (but not necessarily stereoisomers), including, but not limited to GC/MS (any type, single or tandem) and LC/MS (any type, single or tandem and excluding immunoassays (e.g., IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) and enzymatic methods (e.g., alcohol dehydrogenase)); qualitative or quantitative, all sources(s), includes specimen validity testing, per day, 22 or more drug class(es), including metabolite(s) if performed


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

Thank you so much!


----------



## leahbear

*clia waived status*

Has anyone heard if G0477 will be CLIA-waived? Right now it is not listed on the lab fee schedule with -QW as an option.


----------



## jasejaxson@gmail.com

Does anyone know of any LCD's written for the new codes yet? I would like to see policy direction on these codes.


----------



## mcmillenr

Do the new codes apply to all insurances?  I have been having trouble getting Blue Cross to pay the G0434, they are the only insurance company who considers it to be inclusive.  All other insurance companies have paid.


----------



## Kirsten30

*Kwomack*

I work in a pain management office and we do a basic urine screen and then send the urine out to a lab. For our portion I was thinking we would bill G0477 but my biller is telling me that she doesn't think that's correct because we cant use a CLIA waved charge. We don't use any instruments to test in out office we just look at the readings on the cups we use. I am new in this field and  appreciate any insight.


----------



## SCCL5558

Kirsten30 said:


> I work in a pain management office and we do a basic urine screen and then send the urine out to a lab. For our portion I was thinking we would bill G0477 but my biller is telling me that she doesn't think that's correct because we cant use a CLIA waved charge. We don't use any instruments to test in out office we just look at the readings on the cups we use. I am new in this field and  appreciate any insight.



Kwomack- I work in Pain Management as well......Did you ever find an answer to your question?


----------



## suemt

I don't see how I can attach a file here, but G0477 is in the CLIA Waived list for 2016.


----------



## suemt

I'm not sure who your MAC is, but NGS put out an LCD (L36037) with all the new codes.


----------



## SCCL5558

leahbear said:


> Has anyone heard if G0477 will be CLIA-waived? Right now it is not listed on the lab fee schedule with -QW as an option.



Did you ever find an answer to this one? I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## CodingKing

SCCL5558 said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this one? I've been wondering the same thing.



See ongoing discussion. Latest MLN says implimentation date of 4/1/16

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/132085-modifier-qw.html


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com

SCCL5558 said:


> Kwomack- I work in Pain Management as well......Did you ever find an answer to your question?



Medicare has put a hold on all claims with a drug screen code (G0477-G0483) until April 1. This includes claims that have other services, go figure. CMS recommends holding drug screen claims until the hold ends.


----------



## alwaysunny84

*Clarification please*

We are billing for a Day Report Center who's primary function is drug testing and I want to be sure I'm understanding the new determination correctly.
The fact that we can only bill one of the three presumptive codes (G0477, G0478, or G0479) is clear to me.
My question comes in on the Definitive Testing.  As I understand it, the lab is testing for typically between 6 and 10 classes.  They test by immunoassay but none of the ones listed (eg, IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) as excluded.  Can I still bill G0480 or G0481 or am I restricted based on the "immunoassay" verbage?
Any help would be appreciated!

Diane Burd, CPC
diane@pbo.bz
West Virginia


----------



## CodingKing

alwaysunny84 said:


> We are billing for a Day Report Center who's primary function is drug testing and I want to be sure I'm understanding the new determination correctly.
> The fact that we can only bill one of the three presumptive codes (G0477, G0478, or G0479) is clear to me.
> My question comes in on the Definitive Testing.  As I understand it, the lab is testing for typically between 6 and 10 classes.  They test by immunoassay but none of the ones listed (eg, IA, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA) as excluded.  Can I still bill G0480 or G0481 or am I restricted based on the "immunoassay" verbage?
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Diane Burd, CPC
> diane@pbo.bz
> West Virginia



e.g. means "for example" which means its not an all inclusive list of immunoassays. According to the AMA immunoassays are considered presumptive not definitive tests. (2016 CPT Professional edition section “Drug Assay” guidelines pg 493, paragraph 2, line 19) so you would not be able to use the definitive codes.


----------



## alwaysunny84

Not the answer I wanted, but unfortunately the one I predicted.  

Thank you.


----------

